# fortran G77, read .....



## titim (30 Octobre 2004)

je fais du fortran 77 avec g77 ca roule mais j'ai besoin  d'une solution ou d'un astuce pour lire un fichier .txt. je connais la fonction read, mon probleme est que ce fichier
fait 589 lignes pour 56 valeurs par lignes. Pour le lire, y a t il une solution différente de 

do i=1,589
read(10,*,end=11) donnee1(i), ........, donnee56(i)
enddo
 pour ensuite tout stocké dans une matrice(i,j) (589 par 56)


 :hein: 

t
merci


----------



## superyoyo (19 Novembre 2004)

non c'est la seule solution en fortran 77. mais en Fortran 90 tu peux déclarer les valeurs à lire par un tableau tab(n_lignes,n_colonnes). Et remplacer ta boucle par un simple
read(10,*,end=99) tab


----------

